# Zoe labs 1-testerone



## MaDmaN (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi Guy's I started taking Zoe Labs 1-testerone Liquid 2mil 3 times per day.I have never used 1-test before I just want to make sure this is enough.Have any of you used this product and if you have any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it.I am 44 years old I have been Bodybuilding for over 20 years.I tore a rotator cuff 6 years ago and did not touch a weight in that time.I gained alot of fat  but after 1 month of hitting the weights alot of the muscle is still there.

I have competed in 4 shows back in the early 90"s and placed in the top 5 in all of them

My current body weight is 268 at 5'10" im on a real low carb diet high protien and have lost 12lbs in two weeks....

Way back in the crazy day's we did Testerone cyponate and sustonon
cycled 8 weeks on and off..

Im too old to be shooting needles in my ass so I thougt I would try 1-test

One question after all the reading have done and the concensus is 1-test is is a better product than 1-AD because it does not have to convert why would alot of peeps still use 1-AD..

PS: I just took my first dose and 20 minuets later I noticed a deepening of my voice is it in my head or is that possible.I have been taking animal stak for the past week but after reading all the crap about it I decided to get the 1-test.Would I be messing things up If I keep taking the animal stak and the zoe labs 1-test together,Thanks alot guy's


----------



## gopro (Oct 31, 2003)

I've always been curious as to the quality of Zoe's products. They are a bit of an underground company but have also been around for a good while. I've never heard complaints, but haven't heard compliments either. I'd love to test their products at a lab.

And the deepening of your voice thing...in your head.


----------



## MaDmaN (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks Gopro, they are distributed by underground sports + fitness...The deepening of the voice is because this shit taste's so harsh it aggravates my throat....

www.undergroundsports.com


----------

